# Ripe Vapes NEW Flavour Alert - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (24/4/15)

Just a heads up. The guys over at Ripe have just released a new flavour that we will getting in really soon 

Check it out:




NEW FLAVOR ALERT Honeysuckle Apple Crisp by Ripe Vapes The title says it all! A refreshing crisp apple taste with the undertones of a honeysuckle. A very unique combination that is a perfect addition to the already outstanding Ripe Vapes line.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (24/4/15)

Cant wait to give this a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (24/4/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Just a heads up. The guys over at Ripe have just released a new flavour that we will getting in really soon
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> ...



im so in


Sir Vape said:


> Just a heads up. The guys over at Ripe have just released a new flavour that we will getting in really soon
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> ...


im so in for this new one ...cant wait!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/4/15)

On my hit list for sure. They make awesome juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (27/4/15)

That they do. Hopefully should be in early next week


----------



## Sir Vape (5/5/15)

Now up on the site guys:

*http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes/products/honeysuckle-apple-crisp*


----------



## BigGuy (5/5/15)

The first person to order a bottle of Honeysuckle Apple Crisp by Ripe Vapes will recieve a Ripe vapes cap.


----------

